# [SOLVED] Only 1 computer has a bad connection, and sometimes doesn't?



## DJLO (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey there, i've got a very strange problem. I live in an apartment with a wireless router and high speed internet. On everyones devices, including all the laptops and gaming consoles, the connection is fine as stays up around 54 mbps.

However, on this computer, the wireless is randomly attrocious, jumping from 1-11 kbps. The weirdest part about it is that for a whole day last week, the connection was perfect at 54 kbps like the other computers, and i hadn't changed any setting or anything, it was just perfect.

I know the obvious answer is just that thats what connections do/ that its probably too far away from the router, but that's not right. I know this because i can take my laptop even farther from the router than the desktop is and the connection is fine. It also doesn't make sense because of the one day where it was randomly perfect.

I can provide an stats needed.
Help?!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Only 1 computer has a bad connection, and sometimes doesn't?*

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## DJLO (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Only 1 computer has a bad connection, and sometimes doesn't?*

here's the pic


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Only 1 computer has a bad connection, and sometimes doesn't?*

You have a very crowded wireless spectrum, and several other strong signals on your channel. I'd try channel 9 on your router to start and see if that helps.


----------



## DJLO (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Only 1 computer has a bad connection, and sometimes doesn't?*



johnwill said:


> You have a very crowded wireless spectrum, and several other strong signals on your channel. I'd try channel 9 on your router to start and see if that helps.


im waiting for my rommmate to get back sine he knows the password, but until then i just unplugged the router/modem, and since that gave me a new channel i am indeed seeing improved speed (24 kbps). when he gets back i will fiddle around and try to find the best channel.

i think this will be the solution, it makes sense: i said i never changed any settings, and i didn't, someone else in the house probably unplugged the router and changed the channel. that explains how i randomly had a great connection for a while. then after that there was a power outage, so it switched to a ****ty channel.


ill update you afterwards, and i think this will work

thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Only 1 computer has a bad connection, and sometimes doesn't?*

You don't want to have the router configured for automatic channels, you want to pick the channel yourself.


----------



## DJLO (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Only 1 computer has a bad connection, and sometimes doesn't?*



johnwill said:


> You don't want to have the router configured for automatic channels, you want to pick the channel yourself.


hey man, i changed it around for a bit(at first 9 didnt work too well, but then they all were finicky and in the end 9 works the best). I think you solved my problem!


thanks so much for the help, ill be back if anything else comes up!


----------



## DJLO (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Only 1 computer has a bad connection, and sometimes doesn't?*



DJLO said:


> hey man, i changed it around for a bit(at first 9 didnt work too well, but then they all were finicky and in the end 9 works the best). I think you solved my problem!
> 
> 
> thanks so much for the help, ill be back if anything else comes up!



argh, that worked for a while but somehow went back to sucking. i decided to just move my desktop out next to the router for wired internet, it's better anyways.

now, a new problem: the monitor randomly isn't working...it just was, must not like the new placement...

where should i go to ask about monitors?


----------



## DJLO (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Only 1 computer has a bad connection, and sometimes doesn't?*



DJLO said:


> argh, that worked for a while but somehow went back to sucking. i decided to just move my desktop out next to the router for wired internet, it's better anyways.
> 
> now, a new problem: the monitor randomly isn't working...it just was, must not like the new placement...
> 
> where should i go to ask about monitors?


nevermind, turns out i have 2 monitor outputs and one doesnt work.


thanks again for all the help, this can be locked now!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Only 1 computer has a bad connection, and sometimes doesn't?*

Thanks for the feedback. :smile:


----------

